# DVC is come to DISNEYLAND...where is Hyatt?



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

HI 


Disney files permits for Disney Vacation Club project at the Disneyland Resort
Disney filed last week for two permits related to the pending DVC expansion at the Disneyland Resort. The first is a demolition permit for the Grand Californian Hotel to "remove architectural overhangs and portion of roof sections to prepare structure for new addition." The second permit is for a remodel of the sales model unit located between the Paradise Pier and Disneyland hotels.

Disney and SunCal are in a big Fight right now so lets see where this all goes!

I do hope HYATT Vacation Club gets their So California locations on line soon or Hyatt is going to miss the boat!

Im think of buying a DVC at Disneyland how can you loose!!!


----------



## nodge (Aug 7, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Im think of buying a DVC at Disneyland how can you loose!!!



Great News!  Especially for us West Coasters with little kids!

Here are (very slow) links to the  first permit and the  second permit if anybody is interested in tracking their progress.

(Thank you SVO for canceling the elite upgrade benefit, and being just plain icky to us owners.  Hello Mickey!)

-nodge


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 7, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Im think of buying a DVC at Disneyland how can you loose!!!



If you keep it for 3-5 years, you WILL make a PROFIT on the resale. I don't know of any other timehsare bought directly from the developer that can offer that.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 7, 2007)

It's interesting to me that they'll sandwhich it in with the Grand Californian & California Adventure Park.   GC is a very nice hotel setting which opens up into California Adventure. 

A couple hundred feet across the road are the older hotels Disney acquired some years back with LOTS of open parking lots which I would have thought would be better for a more spacious resort setting.  At first blush it sounds like they are going to leverage the GC's setting and ammenities with a DVC cluster of units.   Probably not a bad way to do this at all given what the property is worth there.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> If you keep it for 3-5 years, you WILL make a PROFIT on the resale. I don't know of any other timehsare bought directly from the developer that can offer that.




PLEASE PLEASE EXPLAIN this profit at DVC 3-5 years?  HOW? WHY only 3-5 years?  Track record?


----------



## Kal (Aug 7, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> If you keep it for 3-5 years, you WILL make a PROFIT on the resale. I don't know of any other timehsare bought directly from the developer that can offer that.


 
If that was the case we should all liquidate our investment holdings and buy DVC timeshares.

Do the numbers for a 3-year ownership followed by sale:

* Original purchase price $20K
* Assume opportunity cost for investment is 6%/year compounded
* After 3-years the investment should be valued at $23.8K
* Must sell on the resale market at 50% of current retail value
* After 3 years, must sell at $23.8K for equivalent 6%/year return

Therefore for a resale price of $23.8K the equivalent retail price by the developer would be $47.6K (i.e. 200% fo resale). _ Note: There's no history in the industry to support such an increase._

Since this is a high risk "investment" you would definitely want something north of 9% per year growth, so the 6% number is very conservative.

I'll file this "investment opportunity" as a *pipe dream* and buy a secure investment with guaranteed 5%/year return with no risk.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 7, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> If you keep it for 3-5 years, you WILL make a PROFIT on the resale. I don't know of any other timehsare bought directly from the developer that can offer that.



Unlike many TS which sell for a max of 50% of what the developer wants, DVC sells at much more like 80% of developer prices. And since Disney will sometime discount their offerings, you can sometime buy from Disney at 90%. So if you hold the TS for 5 years, you can reach a break even on the sale of a TS bought from the Disney.


----------



## formerhater (Aug 7, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> It's interesting to me that they'll sandwhich it in with the Grand Californian & California Adventure Park.   GC is a very nice hotel setting which opens up into California Adventure.
> 
> A couple hundred feet across the road are the older hotels Disney acquired some years back with LOTS of open parking lots which I would have thought would be better for a more spacious resort setting.  At first blush it sounds like they are going to leverage the GC's setting and ammenities with a DVC cluster of units.   Probably not a bad way to do this at all given what the property is worth there.



This is likely the first of several planned DVC options for the Anaheim resort.  Disney is planning to pour billions into the area over the next decade, including the total revamp of the Disneyland Hotel, expansion of Downtown Disney, a complete overhaul of DCA, and plans for up to four new Disney branded hotels, including one adjacent to the Paradise Pier Hotel.  Speculation is that additional DVC units are part of these expansion plans.  I wouldn't hold my breath for any official announcements about more DVC growth in Anaheim anytime soon, but if you follow some of the unofficial Disneyland watchdog sites, you'll notice there is a lot of excitement right now and that hasn't been the case in a long, long time.


----------



## Kal (Aug 7, 2007)

So you are suggesting timeshares are a good INVESTMENT?

As I look out my window I see the real estate market is less than stellar.  Same for vacation homes.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Unlike many TS which sell for a max of 50% of what the developer wants, DVC sells at much more like 80% of developer prices. And since Disney will sometime discount their offerings, you can sometime buy from Disney at 90%. So if you hold the TS for 5 years, you can reach a break even on the sale of a TS bought from the Disney.



Bill,

Can you show some of us out there that do not own DVC now how you get 90%+ back...  Has disney DVC prices done this in the past?  PLEASE EXPLAIN MORE!!!!

In regards to location Disney has the best spot and only so much land in Anaheim not like WDW Florida.

Thank you


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 7, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE EXPLAIN this profit at DVC 3-5 years?  HOW? WHY only 3-5 years?  Track record?



I have been following DVC since 1991, even though I started buying in 2000. I have also posted dozens of thread on TUG about the "resale value" of buying DVC vs other timeshares. Here is an old thread, but one of the best

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37125

Althought I CAN'T predict the future, I am basing my opinion upon any time since DVC started to the present. No matter when you bought into DVC since 1991-present, you would have been able to sell for break-even cost or a small profit in 3-5 years after your initial purchase. This explanation works for buying a tiemsahre from the developer (Disney) and you can simply shorten the timeframe from 2-4 years for a resale.

Assumptions

1. You buy DVC from Disney (or even a resale) in cash with no financing for $20,000

2. You do not include lost opportunity costs like 5% per year in your calculations

3.  You ENJOY your timeshare for 3-5 years and pay the annual dues and save well over 50% each time you use it vs paying the high Disney hotel prices.

4. You decide to sell it in 3-5 years...the longer the better....you should get your $20,000 back.

Results

Because Disney raises their buy-in cost per point by an average of $5 per point per year and the resale price for "used" DVC timesahres are only about 15% less than Disney, then it will take an average of 3-5 years for the resale prices to catch up to the current developer prices. Disney also has an aggressive ROFR that keeps resale prices high. This of course has been happening since 1991 and may change in the future.

Issues

The best bang for the DVC buck is at Saratoga Springs. This is followed by Animal Kingdom as they have an additional 12-15 years left on their RTU vs the older resorts like Old Key West. 

Opinion

Unlike 99.99% of all timeshares that drop in value by 50% or more when bought from a developer, Disney only drops 15%. Thus, if you buy a DVC and ENJOY it for 3-5 years, you should be able to get 100% of your initial purchase price back. This is IMPOSSIBLE with almost any other timeshare bought from a developer.

Disclaimer

I do NOT work for Disney or DVC....althought I wish they gave me a commission for posting this.


----------



## rkdahl (Aug 7, 2007)

Just to give you some info on DVC from my perspective. I bought DVC new from the developer in '92 at $51/point.  At the time, as an incentive I got free Disney park passes for our entire party staying at the resort during the next 8 years. That was several thousand $$ in park passes at the time.

The current developer price for DVC is $104/point. The resale value on the open market for the property I own is about $78/point. I've also been able to rent my points every few years to friends and familes to help cover my annual dues. 

So all in all, we have done very well investing in DVC, besides having years of wonderful Disney vacations and trips elsewhere using our DVC points. And we have far more value now in our investment, than other timeshares over that same period. There is a difference though in that our DVC lease expires in 2042. We either have to sell, let it expire or see what Disney comes up with as a migration plan between today and 2042. Not sure what we'll do just yet. But all in all we are very pleased with investing in DVC.

Hope that helps some. For more DVC info check out DIS Boards at 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7

Here's a thread that shows the price increases over DVC since it started
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1540207


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kal said:


> So you are suggesting timeshares are a good INVESTMENT?
> 
> As I look out my window I see the real estate market is less than stellar.  Same for vacation homes.



LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION!!!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

rkdahl said:


> Just to give you some info on DVC from my perspective. I bought DVC new from the developer in '92 at $51/point.  At the time, as an incentive I got free Disney park passes for our entire party staying at the resort during the next 8 years. That was several thousand $$ in park passes at the time.
> 
> The current developer price for DVC is $104/point. The resale value on the open market for the property I own is about $78/point. I've also been able to rent my points every few years to friends and familes to help cover my annual dues.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll bite!  I am tired of HGVC's concentration in Orlando, Hawaii and LV.  In fact, I am seriously contemplating getting a Marriott Newport Coast just so I can go to Disneyland plus Southern California.  However, if DVC is building in Disneyland, I may not be first in line but I definitely will start saving my pennies now!  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm on the waitlist for more Beach Club Villas points (since March) and my guide told me that maybe they'd be selling the DVC in CA before my Beach Club points come in.... and I could just buy those.

Maybe by then I will have saved the money to buy the points! Wishful thinking!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

wmmmmm said:


> I'll bite!  I am tired of HGVC's concentration in Orlando, Hawaii and LV.  In fact, I am seriously contemplating getting a Marriott Newport Coast just so I can go to Disneyland plus Southern California.  However, if DVC is building in Disneyland, I may not be first in line but I definitely will start saving my pennies now!  Thanks for the information.



Save those pennies!!!!  I know through the grape vine that Disneyland DVC is planning on some BIG BIG things for DVC! I will know a ton more after i get back mid September.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought my add-on at BCV from Disney.  Without looking up my paperwork it was around 2002 and I paid around $75 per point.  I listed it with the TS store last Thurs. evening and they called me Fri. morning saying they had an offer at $96 per point.  I am paying them 10% commission because I didn't want to handle it myself.  We are retired and will be out of the state most of the time until next spring.

I didn't buy as an investment.  I bought to enjoy it.  It's nice to know that I can make a profit when I'm ready to sell.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 7, 2007)

Basic question:  tough to understand-If disney works on the point system- 
Why is vero beach so much cheaper than letssay-Wilderness Lodge---
If someone buys sufficient points in Vero can they exchange into another Disney resort without a hitch? Is this the "smart move?"


----------



## Denise L (Aug 7, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Basic question:  tough to understand-If disney works on the point system-
> Why is vero beach so much cheaper than letssay-Wilderness Lodge---
> If someone buys sufficient points in Vero can they exchange into another Disney resort without a hitch? Is this the "smart move?"



Owners at a particular resort can book at 11 months out, versus 7 months out for owners at other DVC resorts. If you are flexible with travel dates and resorts, then buying at the less expensive resorts can work. However, I think that dues may be higher at Vero Beach, though I am not sure. Also, if you absolutely have to spend the holidays at Wilderness Lodge, it is nearly impossible to book there at 7 months out. As it is, we own at Beach Club Villas and will have to call daily to get a holiday week at 11 months out.


----------



## rkdahl (Aug 7, 2007)

From the DISBoards here is a list of annual dues at the various resorts. They vary for a number of reasons based on year built, taxes, insurance, location, etc. 

This is by DVC resort per point owned:

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR 
2007 4.40 4.85 5.63 4.39 4.98 4.73 4.63 4.12 
2006 4.24 4.69 5.27 4.12 4.34 4.61 4.48 3.98 
2005 3.86 4.41 4.87 3.84 4.04 4.35 4.27 3.83 
2004 3.68 4.25 4.67 3.67 3.86 4.22 4.18 3.80 
2003 3.49 4.11 4.36 3.45 3.70 4.05 3.97 
2002 3.22 3.92 4.17 3.33 3.48 3.80 3.77 
2001 3.13 3.82 3.97 2.70 3.32 3.63 
2000 3.16 3.94 4.08 2.87 3.25 3.62 
1999 3.16 4.02 3.99 2.82 3.18 
1998 3.17 3.94 2.76 3.20 
1997 3.14 3.84 2.90 3.16 
1996 2.99 3.70 2.82 3.16 
1995 2.84 
1994 2.70 
1993 2.63 
1992 2.56 
1991 2.51


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 8, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Owners at a particular resort can book at 11 months out, versus 7 months out for owners at other DVC resorts. If you are flexible with travel dates and resorts, then buying at the less expensive resorts can work. However, I think that dues may be higher at Vero Beach, though I am not sure. Also, if you absolutely have to spend the holidays at Wilderness Lodge, it is nearly impossible to book there at 7 months out. As it is, we own at Beach Club Villas and will have to call daily to get a holiday week at 11 months out.




Denise,

Would you consider buying out here on the West Coast disneyland? 

How offen do you use you DVC in Florida?   


At 11 months out do you call DVC or can you do it by computer like Hyatt to make your reservation?


Is the school holidays really hard to get?

Many Thanks


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Also, if you absolutely have to spend the holidays at Wilderness Lodge, it is nearly impossible to book there at 7 months out. As it is, we own at Beach Club Villas and will have to call daily to get a holiday week at 11 months out.



Actually, I heard the opposite that it is harder to get rooms when they are in the cheapest season.  I forgot the name.  We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge last Christmas.  I had no problem getting the reservations at the 7 mo nth window by calling day by day.  However, I do believe you must call day by day or you will not be lucky.  I own at Beach Club Villas.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 8, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Denise,
> 
> Would you consider buying out here on the West Coast disneyland?
> How offen do you use you DVC in Florida?
> ...



Hi Bob,

Absolutely! I am already trying to figure out how to pay for DVC CA points. I will have to sell something, I'm sure. Our guide already has us on the callback list when points go on sale (though I will read about it first on the disboards and then call her to let her know).  

We only have enough DVC points to use them every other year in FL, but I would like enough to go every year.

All reservations are made over the phone. I think the hardest times to get are during the Winter holidays. I have not heard about anybody planning 11-7 months out not being able to get a resort for a school holiday week.  Rarely do I read about nothing being available, even at 5 months out.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Denise,
> 
> Would you consider buying out here on the West Coast disneyland?
> 
> ...



Not Denise but I live in California...

We've gone 3 times so far.  Once in May, once in August & once in December.  All reservations were really easy to get.  The May & August trip were done at our home resort.  I booked 11 months out day by day.  It was kinda of a pain to call day by day but I needed specific dates.  The December trip was at Wilderness Lodge at Christmas time.  So what I did was book my home resort at 11 months then, at 7 months I called day by day and move my room over to Wilderness Lodge.  This way I figued I would at least have a place to stay.  

As with any timeshare... I believe if you can't plan ahead it might not work in your favor to own one.  Planning is definitely the key to getting your reservations when you want.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 8, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Actually, I heard the opposite that it is harder to get rooms when they are in the cheapest season.  I forgot the name.  We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge last Christmas.  I had no problem getting the reservations at the 7 mo nth window by calling day by day.  However, I do believe you must call day by day or you will not be lucky.  I own at Beach Club Villas.



You are right. I just never travel during that value season or whatever they call it, but I have read that it is hard to get units.  And yes, we must call day by day for the busy times, or else may not get our week. I was booking Beach Club Villas for Thanksgiving 2006 at 8 months out (after our resale closed), and we had to waitlist two nights and it was making me nervous. One night came through, or two nights at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, so we took the two nights instead of having to switch resorts for just one night if the last night never came through.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 8, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Not Denise but I live in California...
> 
> We've gone 3 times so far.  Once in May, once in August & once in December.  All reservations were really easy to get.  The May & August trip were done at our home resort.  I booked 11 months out day by day.  It was kinda of a pain to call day by day but I needed specific dates.  The December trip was at Wilderness Lodge at Christmas time.  So what I did was book my home resort at 11 months then, at 7 months I called day by day and move my room over to Wilderness Lodge.  This way I figued I would at least have a place to stay.
> 
> As with any timeshare... I believe if you can't plan ahead it might not work in your favor to own one.  Planning is definitely the key to getting your reservations when you want.



Hi can you and Denise talk about the MF's and How thEy work at dISNEY?


i ALSO SEE THAT A LOT OF OWNERS AT dvc RENT OUT THEIR POINTS FOR $10+-..  Does this cover the Mf's per year?

Thank you for bringing up non DVC folk up to speed!!!!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Hi can you and Denise talk about the MF's and How thEy work at dISNEY?
> 
> 
> i ALSO SEE THAT A LOT OF OWNERS AT dvc RENT OUT THEIR POINTS FOR $10+-..  Does this cover the Mf's per year?
> ...



You pay per point based on the chart quoted on the previous page:

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR 
2007 4.40 4.85 5.63 4.39 4.98 4.73 4.63 4.12 
2006 4.24 4.69 5.27 4.12 4.34 4.61 4.48 3.98 
2005 3.86 4.41 4.87 3.84 4.04 4.35 4.27 3.83 
2004 3.68 4.25 4.67 3.67 3.86 4.22 4.18 3.80 
2003 3.49 4.11 4.36 3.45 3.70 4.05 3.97 
2002 3.22 3.92 4.17 3.33 3.48 3.80 3.77 
2001 3.13 3.82 3.97 2.70 3.32 3.63 
2000 3.16 3.94 4.08 2.87 3.25 3.62 
1999 3.16 4.02 3.99 2.82 3.18 
1998 3.17 3.94 2.76 3.20 
1997 3.14 3.84 2.90 3.16 
1996 2.99 3.70 2.82 3.16 
1995 2.84 
1994 2.70 
1993 2.63 
1992 2.56 
1991 2.51

So if you own 100 points of SSR then, your annual dues (MF) would be 412.00 (100 points times $4.12) in 2007.  As with everything else in life, the MF rate goes up every year.

I've only rented once as I bought resale points and I had 30 points left over.  I rented them at $10 per point and I got $300.  My MF fees were that year $694.75...  So almost half.  If you wanted to you could rent enough points to cover your MF every year.  However, I didn't buy enough points to rent on a yearly basis.

The only downside to Disney is that it isn't easy to trade out.  So if you want to go somewhere non-Disney you are going to be very disappointed.  DVC is definitely for those that want to visit only Disney.

GL...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the timeframe for the completion of DVC at Disneyland.?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Denise
2 Qs
Do you plan on just buying more points at your disney resort or will you wait and buy in to  the new resort at Disney?
If I plan on visiting Disney EOY----How many disney points is needed to reserve a full week at prime season?


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey y'all... I'm an HGVC owner but a huge Disney fan and I'm thinking of buying into DVC (I've already been to Orlando twice this year and have two more trips planned). Just a couple questions reading all these threads.

When does the window start that you can start booking stays in advance... for your home resort vs. other properties.  And are you locked into a full week for home resort stays 12 months out? (HGVC does this...  )

Can you elaborate when many of you describe booking "day by day"? I'm not sure what that means.  Like do you start with one day and call back each day at a time to add days... or do you just mean calling each day to check for availability of the whole week?   I'm kinda confused   

I'm really happy with HGVC, but I really want a piece of Disney just for WDW (I live in SoCal) as well.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 8, 2007)

For your home resort, you can book 11 months out from date of check out. No minimum stay(we never stay 7 days, usually 5-6 or as short as 3-4 nights). At 7 months all points are equal and it's every man or woman for themselves:rofl: 

"Day by Day" is when you call on your day of check in and tell them that's what you are doing then you call everyday until you have all your nights booked. MS will hold your confirmation until you are finished booking, unless you get a dufus like I did in the middle and I got a partial confirmation and the comlete one.  I have only done this with getting dedicated 2br's at Vero Beach(18 only) for Easter. I would definately do this for a 3br at WDW.

Our home resorts is Saratoga Springs and Vero Beach. For trips to WDW I'll make a reservation at 11 months for SSR, then if so inclined I'll call back at 7 months and try to get into another resort. We have stayed at Wilderness Lodge(that required going on the waitlist, but it only took 6 weeks for it to come through, early May trip). Also will be staying at Beach Club for MLK weekend.

I think for someone already familiar with timeshare planning, the DVC will work well. We love it.

Suprisingly when I called for Easter, which was also 7 months for Thanksgiving I got straight through to MS right at 9am even on the Saturday( MS is open from 1-5). When I called for Thanksgiving, my 11 month window opened on 12/23 a Saturday and I was on hold for 25 minutes.


----------



## Negma (Aug 8, 2007)

DVC was our first TS purchase and started the addiction. We still love going there. We purchased our 300pts in 1999 for 18K. We go almost every year (once we banked points, and once we went to Hawaii on the points through II-2001-).

The trips are totally different now, less parks, more restaurants and lounging. We love the escape. Flexability is great, stayed three nights once before going to Atlantis, have stayed holidays and we are booked for President's week in 08. This thread already contains great advice. Here are the MF and taxes we have paid since 2002 on 300pts.
2002	1168.23
2003	1202.07
2004	1284.95
2005	1348.35
2006	1451.52
2007	1465.38

So for 28K-adding MFs for 2000 and 2001 we have been on 8 vacations it has cost us 3500/yr for vacation. Forget adding the 5% lost investment because we are vacationing somewhere anyway. If I did nothing at all I would have more money.

I have 4 munchkins and we have always needed (wanted) two rooms. Now that they are older we still need and want the space. I would do this again in a heartbeat. With DVC in California, I can see us scheduling time around the Angels and other events. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 8, 2007)

Negma said:


> DVC was our first TS purchase and started the addiction. We still love going there. We purchased our 300pts in 1999 for 18K. We go almost every year (once we banked points, and once we went to Hawaii on the points through II-2001-).
> 
> The trips are totally different now, less parks, more restaurants and lounging. We love the escape. Flexability is great, stayed three nights once before going to Atlantis, have stayed holidays and we are booked for President's week in 08. This thread already contains great advice. Here are the MF and
> 
> ...



A two bedroom villa during Presidents Day week at Boardwalk Villas is $7914.41, which includes $879.41 in taxes.


----------



## Negma (Aug 8, 2007)

I feel better already. What the saleperson told was true in this case of timesharing, that week 8 years ago was about 4000.


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 8, 2007)

Twinkstarr said:


> For your home resort, you can book 11 months out from date of check out. No minimum stay(we never stay 7 days, usually 5-6 or as short as 3-4 nights). At 7 months all points are equal and it's every man or woman for themselves:rofl:
> 
> "Day by Day" is when you call on your day of check in and tell them that's what you are doing then you call everyday until you have all your nights booked. MS will hold your confirmation until you are finished booking, unless you get a dufus like I did in the middle and I got a partial confirmation and the comlete one.  I have only done this with getting dedicated 2br's at Vero Beach(18 only) for Easter. I would definately do this for a 3br at WDW.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for!  So when you start to call "day by day" I guess that means that it's because the first day you call is the beginning of your 11/7 month window opening... is that why you can't book more than one day at a time, or is it an availability issue?

All this talk is making me want DVC even more!!


----------



## Denise L (Aug 8, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Denise
> 2 Qs
> Do you plan on just buying more points at your disney resort or will you wait and buy in to  the new resort at Disney?
> If I plan on visiting Disney EOY----How many disney points is needed to reserve a full week at prime season?



Dreaming here  !  The plan will be to buy DVC CA points, enough for, say 3-4 nights in a 2-bedroom villa EY at the Grand Californian Villas. I think that the 11-month window will be important, especially during the summer months.  Then we can move onto the Hyatt (whenever it gets built) or rent something else along the coast for a partial-full week.

I was going to add on more Beach Club Villas points, but I'm on the wait list, and the longer I wait, the less likely I will be to purchase those points. We wanted to go to WDW every year, but with DVC CA rumors flying, I would be happy to go to WDW EOY. We currently have enough points to go EOY, so I wouldn't necessarily need to add on.

To answer your question, during the Premier season (highest), for seven nights in a 2 bedroom villa at Beach Club Villas, it would take 462 points.  We usually go during a season where we can stay for six nights for 237 points, or seven nights for 312 points.  We own 170 points, so if we go EOY, we have 340 to use, which is currently enough.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 8, 2007)

This may have already been said, but a lot of owners stay 5 nights, Sun. thru  Thurs, leaving Friday because weekend points are so much higher.  Some people will switch to a Disney Hotel if they want to stay weekends but to me that's too much of a bother.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like to thank all of you DVC owners showing us how the DVC work!!!

MANY MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 9, 2007)

JonathanIT said:


> Thanks, that's what I was looking for!  So when you start to call "day by day" I guess that means that it's because the first day you call is the beginning of your 11/7 month window opening... is that why you can't book more than one day at a time, or is it an availability issue?
> 
> All this talk is making me want DVC even more!!



It's the booking window opening. I just do day by day for tricky stuff, like 2brs at Vero Beach for Easter week or the Beach Club 2brs(anytime). Got a 2br at Wilderness Lodge in early May by using the waitlist. Our home resort is Saratoga Springs, which has a 300 + dedicated 2br, so one call as soon as the window opens at 11 months is fine.


----------



## nodge (Aug 9, 2007)

*DVC Question*

Hi DVC Gurus:

I think we can get by visiting Mr. Mouse every other year, but we would probably want at least a 2 bedroom during a mid to peak season for a week on the years we pay homage to Mickey.

I understand that DVC owners can “bank” their points from one year to the next, but does DVC also sell Every-Other-Year (EOY) use points?

If so, which of the following purchases would you recommend in light of the above goal:  1)   An annual use contract for ½ of the amount of points needed for a 2 bedroom during peak season (with the understanding that those points will be banked every other year); or, 2) An EOY use contract for 100% of the amount of points needed for a 2 bedroom during peak season?

As an added bonus question, how many points are we talking about here anyway?

Thanks in advance.

-nodge


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 9, 2007)

> I think we can get by visiting Mr. Mouse every other year, but we would probably want at least a 2 bedroom during a mid to peak season for a week on the years we pay homage to Mickey.
> 
> I understand that DVC owners can “bank” their points from one year to the next, but does DVC also sell Every-Other-Year (EOY) use points?



No, the points you buy renew yearly. In addition to banking your points, you can borrow from coming year too.



> If so, which of the following purchases would you recommend in light of the above goal:  1)   An annual use contract for ½ of the amount of points needed for a 2 bedroom during peak season (with the understanding that those points will be banked every other year); or, 2) An EOY use contract for 100% of the amount of points needed for a 2 bedroom during peak season?



EOY contracts are not available, points are yearly. So the winner is option #1.



> As an added bonus question, how many points are we talking about here anyway?



Depends on the resort and view and time of year. I'll give you some point requirements for a 2 bedroom stay in July. Saratoga 316, Boardwalk 306 (std), Boardwald 350 (pfd) Beach Club 350, Old Key West 296, Animal Kingdom 283 (std), Animal Kingdom 360 (savanah)

If you want to know a different time period, just let me know.


----------



## capjak (Aug 9, 2007)

For all these answers and more go to www.wdwinfo.com and go to DVC discussion threads DVC Operations discusses most of this in detail...


----------



## nodge (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Tomandrobin and Capjak!  I’ll check out the link.  It sounds like 175 points/year would be a perfect start for us.  Let’s just hope there isn’t much point creep with the Grand Californian.

-nodge


----------



## Denise L (Aug 9, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> What is the timeframe for the completion of DVC at Disneyland.?



There are only rumors right now, and construction trailers...no confirmation of what they are building or when such a DVC would be ready for occupancy. The disboards are great for rumors!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 10, 2007)

Denise L said:


> There are only rumors right now, and construction trailers...no confirmation of what they are building or when such a DVC would be ready for occupancy. The disboards are great for rumors!



I agree.....there have been many DVC rumors that never take off. In fact there are at least two confirmed DVC locations that never took off. Remember the original California project (newport coast) and the Orlando location near shades of green?

I think a California location makes more sense now than ever in the past. Althought I want a Contemporary Resort location, I think a DVC Grand California is more desirable now.

It's all about Disney making sales and increasing tie-ins. Thus, another HHI or VB or even Hawaii is probably low on the list.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I think a California location makes more sense now than ever in the past. Althought I want a Contemporary Resort location, I think a DVC Grand California is more desirable now.



Can you imagine the sales demand for a DVC location at Disneyland! If they do build one at Disneyland, I might have to add-on just put in the portfolio.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I agree.....there have been many DVC rumors that never take off. In fact there are at least two confirmed DVC locations that never took off. Remember the original California project (newport coast) and the Orlando location near shades of green?
> 
> I think a California location makes more sense now than ever in the past. Althought I want a Contemporary Resort location, I think a DVC Grand California is more desirable now.
> 
> It's all about Disney making sales and increasing tie-ins. Thus, another HHI or VB or even Hawaii is probably low on the list.




I think they are going to do both the Grand CA. and Contemporary. SSR is about sold out(I think much faster than expected, according to my guide, who surprisingly called me about AKV  he knows I'm waiting for CRV) and AKV has been selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 10, 2007)

AKV is a HUGE resort that will take 3-5 years to sell out


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> AKV is a HUGE resort that will take 3-5 years to sell out



Well until they get Kidani going, I know there are waitlists for certain UY's right now for AKV. 

The funny thing is we have no desire to own at AKV, which is why I found it amusing that he called to let us know that there are x amount of points left in our UY if we want to buy AKV in the near future.  Reminded him to call me as soon as the point charts come out for CRV.


----------

